# Considering Inflatable Kayak



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

I am considering an inflatable kayak because I do not have a pickup truck and do not wish to get a trailer. I might consider putting a hard side on top of my van. 

So, I would like your views on an inflatable vs. a hard side (must be light weight). I guess any foot/leg propelled hard side model is out of the question due to weight. 

1. Who has an inflatable? Which model? Your experience?
3. Does anyone have the Hobie Mirage inflatable?
2. What would be a good lightweight hard side option if I mounted a roof rack on my van.

I do not anticipate going out in the Gulf, unless it is very near shore. It will be used for bay, river and lake fishing.

I am leaning toward the Aquaglide Blackfoot for an inflatable. Sorry for the long post, but felt like I needed to put it in perspective.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have had several inflatable boats over the years.

They all ended up with leaks, never again.


----------



## Sdye (Jul 13, 2015)

I drive a small Mazda and I put my yak on top the car. I'd say its a waste of money to get an inflatable yak when you can buy a soft rack for 20$ that'll hold a regular yak just fine


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Your gonna get wet once it starts leaking


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

No way I would fish out of an inflatable. Too many sharp objects, from hooks to teeth and spines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I had one inflatable boat that was a fish hinter sevylor and it held up well but I never ventured outside of the bayou. As for a kayak I would definitely go with a hard plastic. 

Depending on the size, they can be easily loaded onto a roof rack. I can load my 12 ft eagle talon on the roof of an suv on my own. It's a little difficult but one man can do it. Also A 10 ft kayak is much easier to load


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

So, what fishing kayaks would be recommended in the 10 to 12 foot range? I do not want to have do a bunch of hole drilling to adapt the yak to fishing. Tracking, stability (so I can stand) and a seat that can sit up a bit would be important. 

I have heard a lot of complaints about yak with an open rear compartment filling up with water.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Wolfithius said:


> So, what fishing kayaks would be recommended in the 10 to 12 foot range? I do not want to have do a bunch of hole drilling to adapt the yak to fishing. Tracking, stability (so I can stand) and a seat that can sit up a bit would be important.
> 
> I have heard a lot of complaints about yak with an open rear compartment filling up with water.


 What is your budget?


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

I was looking at spending $1,000 or less.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

As far as the rear tank well, just about every kayak I've seen had scuppers there. You should be able to find a dang nice boat for that, especially if you're willing to drive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stephengilmore (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a native slayer propel for use locally but have an Advanced Elements Straight Edge Angler inflatable which I take on family vacations when space is an issue
It takes 10 mins to get ready, is compact, and tracks nicely. The only time I was a bit apprehensive was when I landed a red fish off of Amelia Island and a good size alligator slipped into the water and swam towards me. He was well behaved however.


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

I spent the morning looking at kayaks. I came away from my educational experience feeling like you have to give up a lot of speed and ease of paddling if you want to kayak wide enough that you can stand up in it. Do you feel that being able to stand up in a kayak to fish is important?is a 34 inch wide kayak versus a 30 inch wide kayak of the same length that much slower and harder to paddle?


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

That depends on you. I can stand and fish from my Kraken on calm days with no problems. Once again, something you've got to get a feel for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Wolfithius said:


> I spent the morning looking at kayaks. I came away from my educational experience feeling like you have to give up a lot of speed and ease of paddling if you want to kayak wide enough that you can stand up in it. Do you feel that being able to stand up in a kayak to fish is important?is a 34 inch wide kayak versus a 30 inch wide kayak of the same length that much slower and harder to paddle?


Standing up is not essential, it's more of a perk. I like the wider yaks though, despite the sacrifice in the speed department. To be honest, if this is your first yak, you won't notice how much slower you are than you would be in a skinny yak. You'll feel a lot safer too, in my opinion. You just have to decide what YOU want out of this kayak...speed or extra security.

Ultimately, if you spend the money on a good kayak, you'll probably have no problem getting most of your money back if you want to sell it and try another model. I know lots of guys who went through several yaks in their first year or two.


----------

